# We've set up shop in slab City



## Potatos (Apr 12, 2019)

We've taken over and now running a smoke shop an tattoo parlor serving snow cones cold drinks hot vegan food. And a good old squatting time


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 12, 2019)

that sounds about right.


----------



## SaltyCrew (Apr 12, 2019)

Cool! Where at in Slabs? Did you start a new camp or take over/join an existing camp?


----------



## Tude (Apr 12, 2019)

very cool! and SNO CONES there? - the best!


----------



## Potatos (Apr 14, 2019)

SaltyCrew said:


> Cool! Where at in Slabs? Did you start a new camp or take over/join an existing camp?


Took over a old camp and turning it around .I might move and watch a spot for someone so I'll be selling or trading this camp


----------



## jack boy (Apr 14, 2019)

Oi! do u have coupons or a menu online? do u deliver?


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey I need me a new tattoo, where you at


----------



## Satanic Botanic (May 1, 2019)

i'll buy one vegan marijuana please


----------



## babywavy (May 29, 2019)

Where's your camp?


----------

